# This will apply to someone



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Newly established rule for in-state and out-of-state hunter.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlif...r-chronic-wasting-disease-in-ohio-s-deer-herd


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I found this out last night at our annual wild game feast. A very good friend of mine is a processor here in southwest Ohio. Now instead of doing 600 deer down to maybe 250 or so.
He feels hunters could possibly cut the heads off and take the back straps off and leave the rest instead of the hastle of quartering the deer up
a taking it to a processor.
Making a financial burden for his family...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

1more said:


> A very good friend of mine is a processor here in *southwest Ohio*.


That area they are referring to is in NE Ohio. I doubt that it will have any effect in SW Ohio.
Where is you friend located at? I'm looking for a new processor in SW Ohio since ours closed last year.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> That area they are referring to is in NE Ohio. I doubt that it will have any effect in SW Ohio.
> Where is you friend located at? I'm looking for a new processor in SW Ohio since ours closed last year.


He’s not allowed to process any deer from Indiana or Ky unless they 1/4 up and no head attached and skin off.
Located west side of Cincy.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

1more said:


> I found this out last night at our annual wild game feast. A very good friend of mine is a processor here in southwest Ohio. Now instead of doing 600 deer down to maybe 250 or so.
> He feels hunters could possibly cut the heads off and take the back straps off and leave the rest instead of the hastle of quartering the deer up
> a taking it to a processor.
> Making a financial burden for his family...


It's not just wild game processors, but taxidermists also. It's all about the head (brain material) and any spinal cord material that is now not permitted to be brought into the state from anywhere. They will allow a deer caped for mounting to be brought into the state to a taxidermist, but they have to surrender the skull to ODOW once the skull has been caped. 

There is supposed to be a outbreak of CWD in SE lower Michigan very close to Ohio. The state is only trying to be pro-active in preventing a CWD outbreak here. Any deer processors in Ohio counties bordering the Michigan line or taking in deer killed in those counties, are being advised to surrender all skulls to ODOW.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

_He was told they aren’t allowed to take them across state lines, Kentucky and Indiana to Ohio to be processed unless 1/4 out and no skull.
What percentage of hunters can 1/4 a deer up the correct way?
_


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

1more said:


> _He was told they aren’t allowed to take them across state lines, Kentucky and Indiana to Ohio to be processed unless 1/4 out and no skull.
> What percentage of hunters can 1/4 a deer up the correct way?_


It's not a very difficult thing to do.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hunt-n-fish said:


> It's not just wild game processors, but taxidermists also. It's all about the head (brain material) and any spinal cord material that is now not permitted to be brought into the state from anywhere. They will allow a deer caped for mounting to be brought into the state to a taxidermist, but they have to surrender the skull to ODOW once the skull has been caped.
> 
> There is supposed to be a outbreak of CWD in SE lower Michigan very close to Ohio. The state is only trying to be pro-active in preventing a CWD outbreak here. Any deer processors in Ohio counties bordering the Michigan line or taking in deer killed in those counties, are being advised to surrender all skulls to ODOW.


Been seeing stuff about brain and spinal cord tissue from wild cervids in the hunting regs for some years now! This is not much new!



1more said:


> _He was told they aren’t allowed to take them across state lines, Kentucky and Indiana to Ohio to be processed unless 1/4 out and no skull.
> What percentage of hunters can 1/4 a deer up the correct way?_


Actually, most of them if they'd bother to make the effort!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If I’m reading it correctly, why not test during archery season as well? Seems odd if it’s that serious an issue. $$?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm all for any measures that help prevent the spread of CWD. I lived in Wisconsin when they created the eradication zone. What a mess. Once CWD shows up, it isn't going away. CWD in the eastern US is all a result of human actions.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I'm all for any measures that help prevent the spread of CWD. I lived in Wisconsin when they created the eradication zone. What a mess. Once CWD shows up, it isn't going away. CWD in the eastern US is all a result of human actions.


CWD is a natural disease that's been around forever. It wasn't found because it was never tested for. Somehow people have made it out to be a disaster in the making, but the disaster in WI was created by ignorance and the hysteria that ignorance caused. EHD kills far more deer than CWD ever will.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

CWD was not present East of the Mississippi until humans started transporting infected animals across the continent, generally for profit. The western US has a lower carrying capacity, and therefore lower density cervid populations. The disease does not spread as readily in the Western United States. I'm not sure what the ignorance has to do with it? The Wisconsin DNR is, and has always been one of the most respected game departments in the nation. Their biologists put a conatinemnt plan into action. I was there, I watched it all unfold in person. Yes there is hysteria when a state game department tells you to kill every single deer in an erdication zone, provides strict handling requirements, and strict disposal requirements. What do you do? We all asked ourselves that question. Do you quit hunting? Do you travel to different areas with a lower rate of infection? Do you kill every deer that you see per the states guidelines? Do you kill no deer on your farm to protest the eradication method? Do you bury every deer that you kill per the state guide lines and waste the animal, or do you dare risk eating a deer from the area rather than wasting it. The socia-economic impact is enormous. Deer season in Wisconsin is huge, more so in than in Ohio. In either state it is an important part of many families, communities and small business's. When you see it taken away it becomes very scary. I don't want to ever see that happen again. The EHD vs. CWD debate is comparing apples and oranges. We can't control EHD. We can control CWD.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

bobk said:


> If I’m reading it correctly, why not test during archery season as well? Seems odd if it’s that serious an issue. $$?


They are, it's during all of the entire deer season. It also includes any roadkills in the counties that boarder Michigan as well.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

A buddy of mine killed a doe in kentucky last week and dropped it off at the meat locker overnight like he had in the past .
Taxidermist called him the next day and said he had to come pick it up cause he wasn't allowed to process whole deer from out of state .
This was in SW Ohio


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

hunt-n-fish said:


> They are, it's during all of the entire deer season. It also includes any roadkills in the counties that boarder Michigan as well.


Ok, like I mentioned I could be reading the link wrong. I thought it was just for gun and muzzle season. Glad it’s for all of it will help.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Between the new state regulations on hunting public lands and this announcement by the state ODOW, there could be alot of controversy,as well as educating, this deer season. First year when involving new regs is always the toughest part.


----------

